# Thinking of buying a taurus 85ss



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

I am brand new to the forum stuff but own a few guns. I love to shoot in my spare time ( what little I have ), and I'm thinking of purchasing the Taurus model: 85SS2GRC. Handsome gun..... and I've had very good luck with my taurus mullineum pro PT111. Any opinions from someone who owns one.:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have an old 85 that has been a wonderful little hangun. However, when holding a new one, I don't get the same feel of overall quality as compared to the old one.

That being said, I haven't really read much of anything bad about their revos. I would not have any qualms about owning and shooting a new one. However, I would not buy one because of that company's horrible reputation for customer service. If you get one and it needs to be repaired, you will most likely have a hard time getting it done. I've read more horror stories about Taurus' CS than any other firearm maker.

I wouldn't say that you shouldn't get one - just be aware of a very real potential problem....


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The Taurus hate-hype is kinda over-inflated. Sure CS may be an issue, but when all is said and done the timeline is about the same as with other makers, depending. Plus they are half what those 'other's' cost.

The revo's are well engineered with good materials. 
My 605, even with some goofy marks in the crown/muzzle area that look like machine marks, shoots well and is bomb-proof so far after several hundred rounds. No failures of any kind. Soild little shooter and it's really fun, and challenging, to shoot with as it's tiny and has a groove sight. I trust it completely. $350.00 brand new from the Gun Genie.

I ended up painting the front sight blaze-orange with some nail poish.


----------



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for your info. I believe the negative taurus comments are over rated as well. :smt1099


----------

